# Buckeyes shoots this weekend....the 16th...



## alligood729 (Aug 12, 2014)

Buckeyes will be shooting this weekend, sign in from 9-2.....hunting setups only, but you can shoot your 3d bow for fun if you'd like. 3 stakes, Men, women, youth.....come on out!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking forward to it! Yall come out and get prepared for some meat hunting!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 13, 2014)

Wish I could make it but I'll be riding the tractor all weekend. Y'all have fun and shoot em up


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 13, 2014)

Uh oh... does that mean I have to judge yardage or will there be a known class ?  I haven't done any yardage judging all year.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 13, 2014)

dgmeadows said:


> Uh oh... does that mean I have to judge yardage or will there be a known class ?  I haven't done any yardage judging all year.



Lol.you and me both.all unknown unless you shoot for fun.my goal is to find all my arrows.


----------



## tbrown913 (Aug 13, 2014)

what are the max yardages?  my wife and I were thinking about going to charlie elliot, but this sounds more fun!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 13, 2014)

tbrown913 said:


> what are the max yardages?  my wife and I were thinking about going to charlie elliot, but this sounds more fun!



40 max for men, 30 max for ladies and young adults, 20 yard max for youth......


----------



## tbrown913 (Aug 13, 2014)

sign up at ace?


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 13, 2014)

tbrown913 said:


> sign up at ace?



sign up is at the shoot site......there will be signs on Jersey rd....


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 14, 2014)

dgmeadows said:


> Uh oh... does that mean I have to judge yardage or will there be a known class ?  I haven't done any yardage judging all year.





EagleEye3D said:


> Lol.you and me both.all unknown unless you shoot for fun.my goal is to find all my arrows.



I'll point you in the right direction to find your arrows. I'll show you where to stick em too.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Aug 14, 2014)

bowanna said:


> I'll point you in the right direction to find your arrows. I'll show you where to stick em too.



Well that's mighty kind of ya! That's what friends are for!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2014)

Its almost time to spank some targets !


----------



## gretchp (Aug 15, 2014)

Range is set, not the most difficult set but it will be a good pre season , knock the rust off those hunting bows, time!! It will be fun!


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 15, 2014)

gretchp said:


> Range is set, not the most difficult set but it will be a good pre season , knock the rust off those hunting bows, time!! It will be fun!



Good... anything over about 25 yards I will probably just stack all 3 pins in there and hope it lands somewhere in the middle


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you again to grandma for all the help! Got a couple of novelty shots, nothing fancy. Hunting setups tomorrow, target bows are welcome to shoot for fun. Scoring is a little different for this one...10 ring counts as a 10 only, no 12's....anything outside the 10 but inside the normal 8 ring, counts as a 5.....anything outside the 8 ring is a minus 5.....so, scoring will be 10,5 or -5....e or Gretchen will be there tomorrow to answer any questions. Entrance is the first gate coming from social circle, look for the signs. See u tomorrow!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2014)

So its the Fred Bear scoring system. Ok, that'll work. "Lets get ready to Ruuumble !" 
I just hope someone is there to shoot with and witness the carnage.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 15, 2014)

bowanna said:


> So its the Fred Bear scoring system. Ok, that'll work. "Lets get ready to Ruuumble !"
> I just hope someone is there to shoot with and witness the carnage.



I will be there for as long as I can be, looks like we will be at the hospital til at least tomorrow, could be Sunday.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 15, 2014)

If you or granny can handle it late, we can shoot together. I'm not fast though. Hopefully your family can get back to normal quickly.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like I'll be there earlier than usual.


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone got a GPS address or coordinates for the shoot location ?


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 16, 2014)

It was fun but things didn't exactly go my way. Woke up after about 5 hrs sleep. With one eye open I saw them catching fish on TV. Next thing I knew I was watching them hunting deer.  Then it turned daylight. Heck I just stayed up and went to the shoot. Then my bow was shooting hot. By the time I straightened it out the last group was out. Luckily the guy running the place offered to escort me, so off we went. I didn't get too rest between targets much but I got to shoot. I'm thankful for that. 
I'm terrible with names but I just want to tell him thanks buddy. You saved my day. 
Oh, I think Chris got payback for last time. Couldn't loose to a better guy though. Lord willing, I'll see y'all next year !


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 16, 2014)

bowanna said:


> It was fun but things didn't exactly go my way. Woke up after about 5 hrs sleep. With one eye open I saw them catching fish on TV. Next thing I knew I was watching them hunting deer.  Then it turned daylight. Heck I just stayed up and went to the shoot. Then my bow was shooting hot. By the time I straightened it out the last group was out. Luckily the guy running the place offered to escort me, so off we went. I didn't get too rest between targets much but I got to shoot. I'm thankful for that.
> I'm terrible with names but I just want to tell him thanks buddy. You saved my day.
> Oh, I think Chris got payback for last time. Couldn't loose to a better guy though. Lord willing, I'll see y'all next year !



I would have loved to stayed and shot with you, but was glad I left, on the way to the hospital, wife called and said we could bring our baby home! Halleluyer!!!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 16, 2014)

You definitely had more important matters to attend to. Next time buddy !


----------

